# Magnets from Washer?



## Romans922 (Jun 8, 2012)

A week or so ago my wife said she had 2 magnets fall out of our washer (Front loading kenmore). They are round magnets (not too terribly strong). 

Anyone know what these are for? The only thing I can imagine is that they are used for weight balance, but why would they be on the inside of the washer and not the outside of the tub. Would anyone help me figure out magnets and my washer? I couldn't find anything on google.


----------



## Berean (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry, At first I thought you meant that Paul Washer had sent you some magnets, perhaps with Heart Cry mission information on them for your refrigerator. Never mind.


----------



## JoannaV (Jun 8, 2012)

Did they definitely come from the washer rather than having been inadvertently placed in there with some clothes?


----------



## gordo (Jun 8, 2012)

I read that they are there to collect bits of metal from your clothes so the drain won't clog. Or maybe to keep the door closed?


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 8, 2012)

Let's see... Not to keep door closed, door is made of hard plastic.

I don't think they were inadvertently placed in there. I have never seen the magnets so they wouldn't have come from me. My wife said she never saw them before either.

Maybe they collect metal pieces so drain doesn't clog. That was one thing I was thinking as a possibility.


----------



## JPT (Jun 8, 2012)

gordo said:


> I read that they are there to collect bits of metal from your clothes so the drain won't clog.



That's likely the case. I did a quick google search and all that I coud find was that and this:

Does a washing machine need a magnet to operate

I say, if it's still working as it was before, you're good. (Though please note that I ain't no specialist, just a crazy guy with the power of Google at his finger tips... which is dangerous...)


----------



## davenporter (Jun 8, 2012)

Berean said:


> Sorry, At first I thought you meant that Paul Washer had sent you some magnets, perhaps with Heart Cry mission information on them for your refrigerator. Never mind.



lol, this is what I thought too.


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 8, 2012)

So if these are to collect metal, then where do they go since I have to put them back in the washer?


----------



## M_Scott (Jun 8, 2012)

Model #  

Here's my guess... the dispenser drawer, or the front door? They've used magnets in the circuits in the past. Start with the dispenser drawer (door), you didn't mention error codes, otherwise you would likely get an error code or lose machine functionality. Some models have the AirFlow Doorstop that makes use of a magnet.

I would contact Sears Service and/or look through the manual for the location of the magnet(s), and search for your specific model number, I think it goes like this - xxx.xxxxxxxxx.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 8, 2012)

Berean said:


> Sorry, At first I thought you meant that Paul Washer had sent you some magnets, perhaps with Heart Cry mission information on them for your refrigerator. Never mind.



That's what I was thinking!

Maybe we could start something? 

Paul Washer Prayer Magnets. Hmm, no.

Paul Washer Evangelism Mag....no. 

We'll get back with you.


----------

